# ERA test/biopsy for implantation



## CurlyGirl1225

Here I am again facing something new to try. 

So after two transfers of great 5AA embryos that didn’t implant on a medicated and I medicated cycle, they want me to have the ERA test. 

It’s a test to check the best implantation window 

Has anyone had this ? With success?


----------



## StrawberrySundae

I haven’t had it but I think it could be worth trying as I had my transfer quite a few days earlier than usual this time and it was successful - I did wonder if the timing & implantation window had made a difference. 
Good luck x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

That’s good to know. Thank you


----------



## Stacey10

It’s definitely worthwhile having done, 20 percent of ladies have a different window of implantation. I have seen numerous women do this and then change their transfer dates and have success.


----------



## Pognut

I've been thinking about doing this too. Have been slightly put off by speaking to a miscarriage consultant who said that the jury is still out on whether it works or not  and that they found it suspicious that the large scale study from the company who developed it should have come out  two years ago and still hasn't been published. I'm also a bit worried about the effect of transferring at a non-standard time if the science is wrong! It's never straightforward, is it...


----------



## Londonwriter

I was offered it, but didn’t see the benefit as I’d had implantation in the past. It also felt like a huge faff going through a mock cycle before the real one.

Please bear in mind that how good embryos look under a microscope is no guarantee to their viability. I had 7 mature eggs, 100% fertilisation, 7 blastocysts, 6 suitable for freezing. Only one was PGS normal and the rest were completely mangled (three chromosomal abnormalities in four of them plus a high mosaic). None of those embryos was likely to give a BFP despite my apparent record of IVF hyper-fertility and, had they been put back, I’d have had at least two failed transfers.

I’d only look into the ERA if you’ve had two failed transfers with chromosomal-normal embryos (5-day testing; 3-day has been discredited as a tech) and you are sure you don’t have any gynae problems or potential untreated autoimmune disease.


----------



## Pv7882

Hi, I recently had a ERA test (in march) but still had a failed FET after it (BFN few weeks back). So I now doubt how accurate the ERA results are..
went for it as I miscarried a PGS normal embryo, but always had implantation in my previous pregnancies..
I might be a rare phenomenon though as I failed with other immune meds too but just wanted to let u know!!


----------



## Stacey10

It’s really meant for repeat implantation failure so not really meant for repeat miscarriage, I would move on to have a full immune panel done if I was having repeat miscarriages.


----------



## Pognut

Good point, sorry if that was confusing - the person who gave me that advice was from a major miscarriage and recurrent implantation failure research centre.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thanks everyone

The issue I have with this test is the fact that if your window isn’t found positive they need you to do another biopsy the next cycle, more cost , longer wait, mock cycle drugs costs etc. 

Also if I’ve had two pregnancies then surely that’s my window confirmed?


----------



## Miss Sunshine22

My consultant also said the results may not be accurate. If you've had pregnancies, then yes I would think your window is confined.

I too had 2 bfn from 2 5aa blasts, but success with my son on a third transfer with a 4aa. For this transfer, we did an extra day progesterone compared to the first two transfers, so maybe it was a window issue? I also did 4 months down reg to switch off all my hormones and sort out my endometrium. Not sure what the magic ingredient was but in my case the top quality, Eeva high predictors didn't work for me. 

The ERA test is expensive and lengthy - I would ask what their rationale is when you've had two pregnancies.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

To close this off I have decided not to have the ERA test. 

I decided that having had two pregnancies my window is known. So I’ll ask my clinic to run the same protocol as those pregnancies and hope for the best.


----------



## Pognut

Best of luck. xx


----------

